# Seeking cichlid advice



## AquaLife4me (Jul 15, 2014)

Just filled up my 75 gallon tank with a Gravel bottom and a marineland emperor 400 filter. Now I'm kind of torn between what kind of cichlids to fill it with. I was most interested in African cichlids. But when I spoke briefly with the sales associate, he mentioned something about the pH being about 8.2 and to have hard water. Anyway to maintain that without the crushed coral substraight? I'd like more, smaller fish. 

As opposed to south American cichlids, that grow bigger. I'm considering them, since it seems a little easier to maintain them. I was thinking either 2 Oscars, OR one Oscar and another tank mate. What would be a good, aggressive tank mate to hang with an Oscar? 

Been reading a few things on here about a "fishless cycle". Would I need to do that?

Any suggestions on setup, selection or any input is much appreciated.

Thanks

Michael


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You need to have a cycled tank for any fish.
Can't really say on companions as it has been a long time since I have kept aggressive fish.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Filter the water through a volcanic rock substrate in a filter module. Volcanic rock is how the water hardness gets so high in the rift lakes.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Before adding any fish please read about cycling your tank ASAP or it won't matter what fish you get when they all go to the big tank in the sky


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html


----------

